# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Nito's workbook!!

## nito89

*Hey, I'm ben, otherwise known as Nito!
Ive been reading through all the classes on the DV academy and thought I'd better start with this one. 

I've been wanting to start this for a while, I had one lucid dream (which lasted all of 10 secs and involved me mostly frantically trying to stabalise) - unfortunately I have not had another since and had a relapse regarding recall. 

Ive waited until my DJ started to look a little more like a DJ and not occasional ramblings. My recall is now 1-2 dreams a night and I think it's time I signed up to try and motivate me into having another =P. 

I'm looking forward to getting this down! And intend to eventually join in on task of the year/month. 

I'm honestly bot worried about dream control at all, in many of my non-lucids I've used powers and twisted things to my advantage etc I believe I will have good control it's just getting lucid again that's evading me for now!

My short term dream goals:
Fly
Go around and tell as many DC's I'm dreaming as possible - just to see their reaction. 

Anyway just wanted to get a intro out there, looking forward to the whole learning experience. I'll probably catch you on chat =]. 

TEACH ME DA SKILLZ!!!
haha. 
Nito.*

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! 

You've got the right mindset for dream control, knowing it's going to happen even before entering a Lucid Dream is going to increase your chances tenfold. The more confidence you have when you visualize doing certain things beforehand, the easier it'll get.

You can pick any of the goals listed in the progress thread, just do them as you like and if you feel like putting some pressure on, try the current week's tasks  :smiley:  I suggest you do that once you've started having regular LD's though.

Which technique are you mainly focusing on? 

Welcome once again! Ask any questions that might pop into your head and I'll try to answer them the best I can  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*My main methods are DILD and WILD. 
I attempted a WILD this morning with no success - had someone in a car outside my house beeping it's horn (dumbass) I will be combining his with DEILD aswell. 

I think my problem is awareness, I remembered 3 dreams from last night, so I'm going to start heavily pushing my RC's and ADA =]. 
Nito.*

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay  :smiley:  I try to be as aware as possible throughout the day, but my main technique is MILD. There's nothing wrong with doing a few mantras before going back to bed, so if you feel like it, I suggest you try it out. WBTB is also a very underestimated technique. 

Good luck!

----------


## nito89

*Thanks, Ima try it everyday till it eventually happens!! I'll post results tomorrow, today is gointo be ADA intesnsive =P. 
Nito.*

----------


## hashmash89

Whats going on nito welcome to the class  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Yo Hashmash! 
Thanks for the welcome bro! Can't wait till I catch up a bit to you guys. Wanna have some stories to tell =P. 
Taaaake it easy. 
Nito.*

----------


## tblanco

Good to have you here. Bienvenedoz. The hardest part of the early going is to keep from being frustrated. The second hardest part is Dream Memory.

----------


## nito89

*The recall is coming along =]. Unfortunately due to my hayfever my sleep is being MASSIVELY disturbed. Sucks but not much I can do but medicate the hell of of myself! 
Nito.*

----------


## hashmash89

Hope you get well dude!

----------


## Matte87

Get well and lucid soon!

----------


## nito89

*Thanks matte! I'm going to push a WBTB tonight/tomorrow morning. I'm planning on trying the task of eating something random! I've been visualising it all day! 
Nito.*

----------


## nito89

*Ok. I haven't posted on a while due to the high pollen count here in the UK atm, which means I'm a walking zombie =P. 
So what ive been trying to do is focus on recall, but getting those little details in. Instead of being like "I walk through a street and see a tunnel" my DJ entries are more along the lines of, "I start to walk down the street, I look around and it's night time, I can see a few clouds in the sky, the street is cobbled, it's uncomfortable to walk on, I pass many houses and then find myself infront of a tunnel, it's dark in there and I feel weird about it"

I'm remembering so much from my dreams now it's quite exciting. I'm gonna update my online DJ later today =]. 
I've been using the method of going through the days events in reverse in my head. It's quite funny cause the music that played was a song I wrote called, "when will you be mine" but that makes sense I guess as I was going over and over it with my band a couple of hours before bed! 
With the amounts of details I'm remembering I'm pretty sure my next lucid is going to be in the next few days, I remember I had a spike in recall just before my first lucid. So it's gotta be on it's way, I've also stopped smoking weed and have been relishing in my longer rem periods, my lucid, I have been Tellin myself will be so much longer than before!! Just wanted to update this a little so you guys know I haven't given up =P. 
Nito.*

----------


## Matte87

Good to hear from you!  :smiley:  I will update you guys who missed this week's chat in PM's. Keep at it man, that confidence will get you to lucidity. You should try the WBTB out this weekend for maximum effect. Good luck!

----------


## nito89

*Thanks matte =]. I tried a WBTB this morning but I just ended up falling asleep. Is there anything you do to keep your focus? 
Also the new task idea sounds AWESOME! 
Nito.*

----------


## Matte87

Great!  :smiley:  Yeah, get out of bed haha. Eat something, activate your brain. Visualize while you do it and stay up for as long as you can before going back to sleep. I find that 25-35 minutes is the best.

----------


## nito89

*Ok good advice, today I just woke up, wrote down my dream and lay back down =P. 
I'll try it again tonight!! 
Nito.*

----------


## hashmash89

> "I start to walk down the street, I look around and it's night time, I can see a few clouds in the sky, the street is cobbled, it's uncomfortable to walk on, I pass many houses and then find myself infront of a tunnel, it's dark in there and I feel weird about it"



Dude, awesome detail on that dj entry!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Haha thanks, hashmash!

I had to post this Dream from last night, its awesome Thailand Rep get-away/

It was quite a fun dream.
I also tried to do a WBTB too but was way too tired and just slipped into sleep. =[.
GUTTED!*

----------


## Matte87

Holy shit, I'll have to read that tomorrow haha. I'll congratulate you on that amazingly long dream beforehand though  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Lmao!! Thanks matte. Most of my dreams are taking up 2 sides of A4 paper these days! It's alot to do when I wake up and write it down =P. 
Im gonna try a WBTB again tonight see if I can't get it done!! I'll be well happy when I succeed in my first one!*

----------


## nito89

*Ok, i tried a WBTB this morning and it worked beautifully!!
Im so happy that ive had my first prolonged lucid so i had a chance to mess about a bit, and ive actually got some of the tasks done which im even happier about.

Ok so tasks i accomplished in my dream last night;
- Tell a DC your dreaming (i told a room full of Dc's)
- Short flight (i flew around my house)
- Do a proper WBTB
- Stabilise the dream using senses (i used touch and taste)
- Eat something (i ate my door [lol!])

Obviously you can read my dream journal entry and decide which of these i did and did not do! Heres the link; My First Prolonged Lucid! Can't wait to try again tonight  lol.
Nito.*

----------


## hashmash89

Lol well done with your dad  ::D:  That was awesome! Keep that shit up. Perhaps you can go to the meeting with your dg next time.

----------


## Matte87

"She goes on to tell us that the demons escape their world and use US to live in this world" You mean US as in USA right?  :wink2:  Makes sense.

That's one amazing lucid! Congratulations  ::D:  I'm going to update the list with your completed tasks, great job.

*EDIT*

The list of completed tasks was great. Please do the same next time you complete one  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Haha matte, your words not mine =P. 

Thanks man, Ima work on the telekinesis and I'm desperate to get into the dv academy, or at least see it lol.*

----------


## tblanco

I'd like to hang out at the acadamey. It's good to see that you are getting a little momentum.

----------


## tblanco

and yes, the united states are full of daemons. I live next door to a family of them.

----------


## nito89

*Lmao tblanco! Tbh I think that most neighbours are demons, especially ones with small children that wake you up at 6am in the morning!!! >.< 

Little bit of rage let loose there! =P. 
Yeah and thanks man, I think having that lucid really boosted... Well everything, I was beginning to lose confidence and now my ego towards this is HUGE =P.  I recalled 4 dreams last night to which I will post later today! 
Nito.*

----------


## nito89

*Ok heres the link to last nights dreams

Classes, ex's and.... How I Met Your Mother!?

Didn't manage to become lucid but hey, maybe tonight =P.*

----------


## tblanco

Perhaps you were marshal

----------


## Matte87

Earplugs! Best investment ever  :smiley:  Fun dreams from last night. I'd take a guess and say you would have tried LD sex if you had gotten lucid haha  :wink2:

----------


## nito89

*Lmao!
@ tblanco, i never thought of it like that! But I never looked in a mirror!!

@ matte, nothing could ever be more true =P.*

----------


## tblanco

he was the only cast member missing.

----------


## nito89

*Lol that's true! 
Just an update, a mate of mine has broken up with a gf so we've been having some huge group stoner sessions to cheer him up lol. I've basically been going to bed the last two nights so SO baked these last 2 nights I've just passed completely had random fragments. Not getting that treatment tonight so will see of I can visualise the dv academy and even if i don't get lucid I can at least see the academy lol.*

----------


## Matte87

No worries, it's not a race  :smiley:  I haven't recalled anything in three days now. This weekend is going to kick ass though, good luck tonight!

----------


## hashmash89

Lol yeah it certainly doesn't help when you wake up still stoned from the night before  :tongue2:  Good luck tonight dude!

----------


## nito89

*So I said I wasnt getting that treatment, well I did. I managed fragments but have come to realise another dreamsign, I tend do dream a lot about my friend Kate. Makes sense, she means a lot to me. But it's cool I'll be doubling up on RC's when I see her in waking life =].*

----------


## hashmash89

Good luck nito  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

I'm expecting an entire wall of dreams tomorrow  :wink2:  Or you'll be getting extra homework mohaha.

----------


## nito89

*Haha.... so am i tbh!!!
I dont mind extra homework matte =P i need to keep my head in the game, so easily distracted....
Im hoping to recall at least 2 full dreams tomorrow but ill let myself off if i become lucid and just recall that one. Going to do a WBTB tonight =].

+ i cant get distracted tonight because i have no green left! Haha.*

----------


## hashmash89

> Going to do a WBTB tonight =].



Good luck dude!  ::D: 




> + i cant get distracted tonight because i have no green left! Haha.



Haha just dont spend all day trying to find some  :tongue2:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


 Haha just dont spend all day trying to find some 



Lmao, in the end my housemate picked up, but i turned down the spliff to focus on my dreams!
(proud)

Ok so i tried a WBTB this morning - no lucidity, instead i just carried on the theme from the previous dream, which was really intense.

Link is here: ZOMBIES*

----------


## hashmash89

> Lmao, in the end my housemate picked up, but i turned down the spliff to focus on my dreams!
> (proud)
> 
> ZOMBIES



Nicely done dude!  ::thumbup::  

And those dreams were fucking badass! The first one when you were blasting zombies and bustin out ninjitsu lol that was epic. The second one cracked me up. "he suddenly appears when im in the house and charges at me down a corridor, i scream and run outside" lol. Pretty insane stuff. It mustve been pretty cool to be a zombie!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Lol thanks hashmash!

It was very intense, i was on edge for the entire dream. But i always love it when my subconscious provides me with a rasengan or 2 =P.*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah that was intense for sure. I love zombie dreams  ::D:  I even have my own tag for them. But I haven't had any with zombies behaving like that though. I love the way you scream when someone's coming after you. I imagine a high pitched scream haha.

----------


## nito89

*Lol I'd love to tell you I didn't scream like a little girl..... But I'd be lying =P.*

----------


## hashmash89

> Lol I'd love to tell you I didn't scream like a little girl..... But I'd be lying =P.



Lol nice  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


Lol nice 




Haha!

Ok so last night i had a pretty weird, vivid dream. Non-lucid unfortunately - heres the link Maaah dreams! 

After this dream i woke up and tried to do a WBTB but just couldnt get my head down again, as a result i am SOOOOO tired. lol.*

----------


## Matte87

You should try talking to the Chan Man like that in real life  :wink2:  And yeah man I'm tired as hell aswell. Only 7 hours of sleep. I expect some heavy LD's tonight, you should aswell because of the REM rebound!

----------


## nito89

*Sucks to hear man, 7 hours just ain't enough!! 

Lol that's the funny thing, I always talked to him like that, always called him chan-man or channy lol! 
I'm expecting the lucid too, gonna try a WBTB again tonight.*

----------


## hashmash89

Nice dream nito, i dream at my old schools alot but always as a student. It would be sweet to tour them in a dream! Good luck with your WBTBs and rem rebound nito and matte  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Haha thanks hashmash!
yeah it was fun to walk about and not be a student =].


This morning i was barely able to recall anything, i got wrenched from sleep by my housemate running around the house like an elephant....

I am able to recall some fragments of being on some sort of holiday resort, it had a pool and a beach.... And i remember diving around in the  pool, my family were there, including cousins etc. 
I am really frustrated cause i remember thinking to myself, "ive not put any sun-cream on here.... And ive not burned" - by this point it was like on day 3 of the holiday.... So i was so close but didnt get lucid. Instead sun cream just appeared and i smothered myself in it.

Fingers crossed for tonight!*

----------


## hashmash89

Haha too bad about the roomate... i swear, there is just no respect for dreamers  ::D:  Good luck tonight!

----------


## nito89

*Lol yeah  man i agree, more respect for the dreaming community!!

Im having some really vivid dreams recently, its really cool but if i am totally honest with you guys, im getting a bit sick of non-lucids =P.

Ive stopped using an alarm to wake me up for WBTB because i seem to wake up in the early mornings anyway and i must be still in my REM cycle cause i go back to dreaming very easily! Think i might have to try some DEILD's and then use the WBTB technique as more of a treat like you matte, it doesnt seem to be working for me and im doing it every night.

Im bolstering up my reality checks i know i'm due another lucid soon =P.

Here is the link to last nights dreams, its a fun one! Stealing and skating!*

----------


## hashmash89

Nice dream nito! That was really cool, skating on the ramps, throwing that dude through a window  ::D:  Your definitely right about the vividness, keep it up dude!

----------


## Matte87

Yeah man that was a very long and cool dream! I know it's hard to stay motivated when everyone around you seems to be getting lucid, and you're not. But try to stay confident and don't get discouraged! The harder you try and want to have them, the easier it gets. It's alot of work though I know, but TRUST me, one day you'll start having them regularly and almost at will.

I think you should try it like you said, to make WBTB something "special."  It's worked for me quite well in the past and the placebo kicking in works wonders.

Just keep it up man, try to stay motivated through these hard times and KNOW it will get better. I myself never gave up even though I felt like I wanted to at times, taking a break does work wonders though, so if you feel like you're losing your enthusiasm, just take a week off and come back. Make sure you know why you're taking the break, and make sure you're going to want to come back full time once the break is over.

Those long dreams you have are awesome though, so don't see them for something they're not. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## nito89

*Thanks matte, i think its just cause it feels like ages since my last LD.... But when i think about it, it really wasn't long ago. Im just hoping that i can manage to DILD near the start of a dream and have a really long Lucid, that would be ace!

I'm 100% not taking a break, i feel that if i just go for it. It will happen!
Im going to start the WBTB's as a treat, itll give me more rest too =P. 
I think my main problem is that i dont RC enough during the day, i recently downloaded an app that reminds me to reality check every 45 mins... Do you think 45 mins is a good amount or should it be less, or more? 

Yeah, i know im quite lucky really to just have long dreams. They are awesome and i enjoy them, i just enjoy lucids so much more =P.*

----------


## Matte87

Good!  :smiley:  But don't be afraid to take one incase you feel like you're stuck. They can even increase your chances. Yes, every 45 minutes is a good start. Try to get into the habit of doing them, and then try without the alarm. 

If you're not trying it already, ADA is pretty nice and has worked quite well for me when I've combined it with MILD and WBTB.

----------


## nito89

*Hehe, i wont be afraid to take a break if i fell i need to. Its just, ill wait til im truly disheartened for that... Right now i'm not, im still fairly excited, ill crack it soon.
Im also heading to town tomorrow to buy Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming.... Gonna read it before bed every night to give my subconscious a kick up the arse =P.*

----------


## hashmash89

> Im also heading to town tomorrow to buy Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming.... Gonna read it before bed every night to give my subconscious a kick up the arse =P.



That sounds like a good idea, i have been wanting to get that book for the same reason. It may also be good to read during a WBTB. Good luck dude!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Yeah that's what I thought hashmash =]. 

Ok so last night i had this really really long and vivid dream. I was back at school and I'd missed a maths exam, we were studying for other subjects, by this time it was quite far in the dream. I opened a window in the classroom and jumped out, and flew! I'm not sure whether i became lucid or not, I don't think so but still. What is interesting is I remember reading on here that if you focus your eyes and make them blurry, you know when you like flex them, its a trick to make you move faster. Anyway I did this as I was slowly floating upwards, and my speed increased astronomically! So just a heads up this trick definitely works! It was fun =p.*

----------


## Matte87

Oh yeah that sounds like a lucid man. Even if it wasn't, flying is so cool!

----------


## nito89

*Yeah it was extremely fun, I must have been semi lucid to think about what I've read on here, I'm impressed, least I know I will be able to remember tasks when dreaming. I'm gonna do a WBTB tonight and I'm pretty confident I'll get lucid =].*

----------


## hashmash89

Awesome dream nito and i'll be sure to keep that trick in mind next time i try to fly. Loving the confidence, good luck with your WBTB!

----------


## nito89

*No dreams recalled from last night =[. Except a fragment of accidently cutting someones throat and then trying to bandage it.... Lol! (he was able to walk away, maybe i should become a doctor  ) 

i failed at my WILD attempt, when i woke up i was so tired so im going to try it again tonight =].*

----------


## hashmash89

Idk i dont trust doctors  :tongue2:  Good luck tonight man! Did you get that stephen laberge book? Im gonna try to get a copy today or tomorrow.

----------


## nito89

*Haha, doctors I trust, it's clowns that I don't, nobody is ever that happy all time unless they are up to something ;p .

Ok so no lucid last night, I'm going to start trying MILD from tonight onwards, going to visualise myself at school, on the grounds becomin lucid, as a lot of my dreams involve school somehow. 

I did have an incredibly fun dream about me being a predator and using my wrist-blades to decapitate people, I was trying to escape, but to protect somebody as well, had a lot of fun stealthing around and killing scientists/military. I know that sounds fucked up but it was fun, I will post it in my DJ later today :d*

----------


## Matte87

Lol that's an interesting theory on clowns  :tongue2:  And just as it can be fun to kill people in a game, it can be fun in a dream too, so I won't judge  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


 Did you get that stephen laberge book? Im gonna try to get a copy today or tomorrow.



It's not printed anymore as it's so old, your best bet is online or a second hand bookstore, mine should be coming within the next couple of days*

----------


## nito89

*Oh and also, heres my dream from last night, its not long... But i was pretty high when i went to bed so not suprised!
PREDATOR!*

----------


## hashmash89

Dang nito that dream was badass! You were demolishing them, very nicely done. "i tap him on the shoulder, he turns.... As he does so i un-sheathe the wrist-blade and stab him in the neck as hard as i can, i rip his head off"....Awesome!  ::D: 




> It's not printed anymore as it's so old, your best bet is online or a second hand bookstore, mine should be coming within the next couple of days



Oh ok cool, i will look into ordering it then

Good luck with your MILD attempts dude!

----------


## nito89

*Lmao, was a highly satisfying dream!!! could have had so much more fun if i got lucid!


Yeah i was well disappointed when i walked into waterstones and got told that =P.  Im pretty sure you can download the PDF off any torrent site too. Thats what ive done just to tide me over until the book comes. I got it for £4.15 so thats pretty sweet!!

Thanks for the best wishes mate, 
cant wait to fight you in the dream world*

----------


## Matte87

Badass dream indeed, and that's the kind of competition I want in my dream when I'm going to fight you guys!  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Haha that's the kind of competition I want to give you in the dreamworld matte, don't want your DC of me to be weak. Wanna be at least little bit of a challenge  . I'm determine to give young good fight matte, haha.*

----------


## nito89

*My dream from last night!

Just so you know i do NOT grow cannabis in waking life 

Dreamy dream!!*

----------


## Matte87

Haha if you do, the cops will bust your ass  :smiley:  Lucky you they didn't catch you, might have turned into a nightmare.

----------


## hashmash89

Lol scary dream dude. Well the swat team part anyway, but yeah 20 plants is a bit much  ::D:  3 would've definitely been more comfortable. Cool shows and grows  :tongue2:  in that dream

----------


## nito89

*I'm about to to the mother of all WBTB's. woken up at 4:30 to take a friend to the airport, so will be awake for the next hour or so. Hehe.*

----------


## hashmash89

How'd that WBTB go?

----------


## nito89

*Complete fail, I got back home and it was too light so i couldn't sleep. Hoping to take advantage of the REM rebound .*

----------


## hashmash89

Ah too bad, but yeah at least you got a REM rebound on the way. That should be nice  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Ok REM rebound kicked in HARD last night lol.

i woke up at 6AM and did a WBTB. It was alot more successful than any other WBTB i have ever had. As i was lying there i actually consciously entered SP for the first time. I could feel vibrations throughout my body and was hearing some strange noises and remember thinking "yaaay im in SP" 
After that though i think i lost consciousness and carried on to a non-lucid.... But so close!!

Another thing is i have noticed a lot of the number "3" in my dreams today. There are always 3 people, 3 items. Its weird.

Anyway heres a link to the dreams i remember from last night - its quite a read! lasts nights stuff!*

----------


## Matte87

Lol you can't stop sliding  :smiley:  Too bad you didn't get lucid, so close!

----------


## hashmash89

"ive seen white guys with better afros than that, put some effort into it, son" LOL!

Funny dreams man, i also cracked up when you called that old man emo  ::D:  Nice recall too!

----------


## nito89

*Yeah i laughed at the emo comment when i woke up  hehe.

Totally forgot to post my dreams from last night so Here*

----------


## hashmash89

That dream was awesome! Too bad the high jumps didnt make you go lucid, still sounded like a lot of fun though. Sucks you guys got caught...Lol mexican wrestling class... ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah a very cool dream, must have felt great to jump that far and high  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Hey man, too bad you missed chat. It was cool! We decided on a different layout for the taskclub, please read the chat log here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/chat-logs-thread-115805/

----------


## nito89

*Yeah I know, I was a bit of a noob with IRC and was a lil embarrassed to say anything, so I read up on it and have it down now. Next chat in 2 weeks you say?  I'll be there. Also already read the changes =]. The new active and passive control idea is cool and Ima love the destruction =]. 

No dreams recalled last night. =[. Sucks. Gonna get visualising for tonight =].*

----------


## hashmash89

Nice, see you in chat next time dude  ::D:  I agree about the destruction, its gonna be a lot of fun, cant wait. Good luck tonight, hopefully you'll get a nice rem rebound!

----------


## nito89

*Fingers crossed =P.*

----------


## tblanco

I had no idea what i was doing with IRC at first, I was bugging people left and right with my non l337 Noobary

----------


## nito89

*Glad it's not just me =P. Ima try somethin new tonight, gonna have a really hot bath before bed, hopefully it'll relax me enough so I fall asleep quickly!*

----------


## nito89

*Dreams from last night, there were 2.

First dream i end up going back to work at boots warehouse's... I go round and chat with old workmates that are still there etc and get on with work. My housemates join me and keep making me late etc but i dont get into trouble.... (our old managers were 2 really hot slavakian girls... I just used to chat em up a bit and id get right out of trouble =P) 
Anyways im working away bored out my mind when a DC comes up to me and starts talking about having a better life imagine the things we could do etc etc.... eventually he tells me he is a werewolf and that i can become one too... I remember saying "well id rather be a vampire but sure..."... He bites me on the arm and i have a scar there for the rest of the dream.
The dream then shifted to bits where i cant see myself in mirrors etc and then changed to focus around this DC and his female friend. We found a house together and it turned out it was just an abandoned house that he decided to take over, i disagree with his moral standing and leave them.

Second dream:
Starts with a false awakening... This dream is weird, im in bed, i have my eyes shut in the dream but i wake up next to a girl that i know is Kara... She has her leg over my thighs and is whispering things to me, i kiss her still with my eyes closed and start feeling her body... Then all of a sudden i realise i am awake with my eyes closed.

Mental!

Oh and the bath idea was awesome, i deffo went to sleep fast, but it made it really hard to focus!*

----------


## Matte87

Lol awesome hypnagogic hallucinations  :tongue2:  Too bad you didn't turn into a werewolf completely. If you haven't had any vampire/werewolf dreams before, I can tell you they're wicked. The bloodthirst is insane. What the mind can do!

----------


## nito89

*I know missed out there, non of us really turned, it's a shame! A vampire lucid is one of my long term goals =]. Would love to do it!*

----------


## hashmash89

Nice dreams nito! A vampire or werewolf dream would be awesome! Nice fa as well. I may try the bath idea next time i WBTB with the intention to WILD.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


Nice dreams nito! A vampire or werewolf dream would be awesome!



Thanks, and yeah, it really would!!


Ok i had a pretty disturbing dream last night, im not putting it in my online DJ but here we go!

I went to some sort of festival with kate, sam, kirsty, james and nick.  We manage to get this really nice accommodation really close to the festival. I dont know what the upstairs looked like cause i never went up there but my bedroom was huge, had a king sized bed, had some really comfy chairs at the foot of the bed, then if you walk past the bed there was a huge bath, like massive. And past that there was like a terrace outside.  We are wandering around the festival watching artists and looking at the things that are for sale. We head back to the house and start chilling out, someone rolls a joint straight away. I roll one too and me and kirsty go to the bath and have a joint together, we are talking about something but i cannot recall what... They are all referring to me as royal, like im a king or prince or something. We smoke the joint and then head outside, suddenly i see a huge tornado on the fields in the distance, i take a photo on my phone, watch the tornado until it dies down and rush inside to show my friends the photos. They all think its really cool. Me and kate decide to hang out for a while, watching tv etc.... We get really tired and end up sleeping in my HUUUGE bed. We wake up and go to sit in the field where the tornado struck earlier to chill in the sun. We chill there then head back to the house again. I am chilling in my room by myself, its late and im about to go to bed... All of a sudden a DC of myself runs into the room, looking panicked and in a rush... He tells me that someone has found out that i am of royal blood and intends to kill me... He tells me that he is going to switch places with me so he can protect me, i ask him "but wont you die?" he just smiles and tells me thats his job and it pleases him to do so. I hear footsteps and the DC of me pushes me out of the room onto the terrace, tells me not to worry, to just stay there. I pull the curtain and keep a slight opening so i can see. My friend Nick enters the room, at first im close to stepping inside as theres no way hed kill me. But he brings out a dagger, walks slowly towards the bed and stabs the DC several times. I hear the DC laugh and say "you will never have your way" Nick laughs and carries on stabbing away. I wait another 5 mins, notice that nick is sitting in the chair i mentioned earlier... I sneak over to him hold him down with one hand. "why did you do that, you shit!" He looks surprised "a decoy?" i smile at him menacingly and nod. I look down to my right and see what appears to be like a long knitting needle. "you tried to kill me, You'll die for this." I lift up his head by his chin, draw out the knitting needle place it in his mouth, and then wrench it into his mouth and out of his upper back, in one smooth move - he chokes and blood pours out of his mouth. He looks at me and says "have you just severed my spine?" 
"yes" i reply. He gets up and starts to walk around and make noise... Hes not dead!! I pin him down on the bed and begin to try and slice his throat with a pair of scissors, they arent very sharp and it take a while to get through to the veins.... I slice both his wrists as well. I hold his mouth to stop him from screaming. Eventually he stops moving. I cover him in sheets, close his eyes and walk out to my friends, they are packing... "we cant find nick anywhere" they tell me. I just tell them that he wont be joining us, they dont even flinch and we leave.      

Pretty fucked considering this guy is a mate of mine!!!*

----------


## Matte87

Wow that is some fucked up shit :O I hope it didn't make you feel too bad man.

----------


## nito89

*I woke up really freaked out but i talked to my housemates about it and feel ok, it's just a dream after all. 
I've not really had anything like that before so it affected me but it's all good now =]. 

Looking forward tonight Im going to MILD and do a WBTB too.*

----------


## Matte87

Ah that's good to hear man  :smiley:  Yeah they're just dreams. Good luck!

----------


## hashmash89

That was pretty intense man, but yeah don't stress it, never know what will happen in dreamland. Good luck with the WBTB MILD!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Haven't posted in A few days! The heat has been making it really hard to sleep (I know, England?.... Hot?!) and had loads of disturbances during early morning too! 
Ima upload the last few nights dreams later today.*

----------


## hashmash89

Yeah i know what you mean about the heat, i cant sleep if its too hot either. Too bad about those disturbances as well. Hopefully the circumstances will be better the next few days  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Hopefully hashmash!!!

Okay heres my last 2 dreams....

Dream from last night And then theres.....

Dream from night before The other nights ive been so fucked before bed i couldnt recall anything*

----------


## nito89

*Yo guys, my dreams from last night...

I think the game- bit was a dream before the other part... So i think it was two dreams.

Also i had another weird experience with SP today... Gutted because i must have been really close!
i woke up this morning at 6:45AM after the dream at the girls house... I checked the time, then checked it again to make sure i was awake. i then began to scribble in my dream journal. I got up went to the toilet and had a drink etc and went back to bed. Now my body started buzzing and i started hearing something, i cant remember what it was but it freaked me out and i opened my eyes... i looked down at the tv at the foot of my bed. Im convinced i was in SP at this time and not dreaming but anyway, as i looked at the TV, my vision started to split... Almost like i was looking through a Kaleidoscope But the image was just my tv and a bit of my bed, it began swirling and it looked like i had like fly eyes? (seeing about 8 images of the one image, weird) I remember telling myself to wait patiently and a dream would form but i think i woke up to much and lost it.

Anyway, here is my dream from last night Dreamy dreams!*

----------


## hashmash89

"I see him and say "dude, stealing weed is one thing, but a persons THC is sacred!!!!"" LOL 

Nice dreams nito! That superhero one was pretty epic as well  ::D: 

Sweet! another sp experience. Looks like you're getting pretty close to WILDing

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


"I see him and say "dude, stealing weed is one thing, but a persons THC is sacred!!!!"" LOL



You know what im talkin' bout  its true though isnt it... Going into someone's grinder to steal their THC, UNCALLED FOR!

Yeah thanks hashmash  im sure im close to a WILD... Ima try again sunday maybe... I know ima be out drinking and smoking tonight so ill leave it for tonight.*

----------


## Matte87

Lol what a random dream nito haha. That jogger part was funny. How's the goals coming along?

----------


## nito89

*The goal for recall is going ok, it's just the other ones, I just cant get lucid ATM but I do have a lot to worry about, gotta find a new house and move into it within a week lol.*

----------


## nito89

*Hey guys!! Just an update: I'm going to take a break until next Monday, I'm really Ill atm and have to focus on moving house next week, but ill be back and is chat on tonite? Ill be there for Thursdays chat anyway!*

----------


## Matte87

Hey man. Don't worry about the class, worry about yourself! Being ill or worried just ruins the whole experience anyways, so perhaps taking a few days off will just be good for you. Who knows, you might have more fucked up dreams if you don't  :tongue2:  Nah there's only chat on Thursdays.

I'm also having a hard time getting lucid. I'm sure it'll pick up if I start doing some more exercises though. Good luck and see you Thursday man!

----------


## nito89

*Yeah it's all a bit mental here atm, riots all over England in major cities. They've been trashing the town I live in it's mad, fires, looting. It's gotten really weird! 

Yeah just gonna take a break and come back with a new attitude =].*

----------


## hashmash89

Riots? Wow, thats intense, i had no idea but i dont watch the news. Well do the best you can man. Get well. Stay safe. Breaks definitely seem to be helpful in breaking lucid dryspells so hopefully it will help  ::D:  See you in chat thursday man

----------


## nito89

*Im back BABEH!!!

=]. so after some time off i woke up today and had to force myself to journal!

This is what happened last night. Myyyy dreaaams

Looking forward to getting lucid... I'm putting so much more effort towards this from now on!*

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back man  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## nito89

*Bit late on posting my dreams for the 16th but i was really busy!

Ok, so i did have a lucid in the early morning... I remember doing a nose plug RC and it worked... So i began to stabilise and then my fucking alarm woke me up... Literally gutted!
Heres the non-lucid that came after. Weird, dream featuring matte!!*

----------


## Matte87

Hahaha I love it!  ::D:  Man that info about me being so tall actually got to you. I wish you the best of luck on your fight vs me in the future  :wink2:  Also, man that suck about the LD. I've had that happen to me once or twice, after that I never set an alarm during weekends and always sleep with ear plugs.

----------


## hashmash89

"Matte keeps telling people "hes not worth it, hes a sneaky little bastard"" LOL I was cracking up at this dream! Pretty cool the way it turned out, with the cyborg ::D: 

Nice job getting lucid, too bad about the alarm. I'm sure another one is on the way  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Yeah my DC of matte is definitely not fond of me, hasmash =P

This is my dream from last night guys.... Its a strange one, not much really happens!!
dreamy dreams!*

----------


## nito89

*Ok last night i had weird dreams.... I didnt journal them cause i had kara lying next to me and i didnt wanna wake her up, i barely slept and im sooo tired so its REM rebound for me tonight*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah REM rebound for me too  :smiley:  The best of luck to the both of us.

----------


## nito89

*Okay, so ive FINALLY broken my dry spell...
.. I had 3 short lucids last night... Didnt get any of the tasks done but I'm so happy ive finally gotten lucid again and think that now i can get those tasks boshed out nice and quickly =]. Feeling super confident!!!!

Heres my dreams from last night 3 fragments... 3 lucids.*

----------


## Sydney

That's awesome Nito!
Congratz on 3 lucids in one night.  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Thanks Sydney =]*

----------


## nito89

*Ok, I have almost got WILD'ing now.
I tried a WILD at about 6:30am i woke up... Listened to some binaural beats and walked around... After about 30 mins i went back to bed.... I entered SP and heard some weird demonic echo type thing that jolted me from SP... But im getting closer and closer... That experience also made me lose my dream fragments too .*

----------


## Sydney

Good job Nito!
I have yet to enter SP again - but I'm going to try again tonight.

----------


## nito89

*Attempted a WILD again this morning but this time I fell unconscious i was really tired =[ so couldn't be helped i guess.
Heres my dreams from last night clicky clicky*

----------


## Sydney

It sucks because, I find that staying up for 5 minutes in a WBTB makes me too tired and I end up losing consciousness. But staying up for at least 6 minutes with a lamp on makes me unable to lose consciousness! It really sucks. I guess what to try (and what I am going to do as well) is to just test how many minutes to stay up for WBTB. Like tonight.. I'll try 10 or so. If that keeps me too awake to fall asleep, then the next night I'll try lowering it a bit. If the time you use makes you fall asleep too quickly, I suggest going up the minutes for staying up in WBTB one at a time. For example.. Stay up for 3 mins, next night stay up for 4, next 5, and so on.. just to see what works.

----------


## nito89

*I stayed up for about 30 mins today, and still lost consciousness, though i fear it was cause i just lost focus... But we'll get there sydney the WILD technique will be ours!!! 

I completed some tasks last night.
Tasks completed:
free falling from a height that would normally kill you ask a DC to do something for you (asked nick to help me find my tattooed friend) Use any superpower (I floated across the road towards the girl in the blue top)

Heres the link for my dream. Weird false awakenings.*

----------


## hashmash89

Wow nito, that was awesome! Great job entering that second lucid at will. That dude you met seemed pretty cool, i think in the future i will try and befriend some dcs as well so they can help me with whatever tasks. Crazy fa too, thats pretty funny, fas are so weird  :tongue2: 

Keep working on the WILDs man! it would be an awesome technique to get down. I actually kind of gave up when my MILDs began working but they have been failing recently so i may have to start practicing again. 

Btw the three lucids on the 21st were nice as well. You definitely have the flying thing down, next lucid i need to find you and ask for some flying tips.  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Nice dream, Nito! FAs are really cool. And totally, we'll get this down  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Managed to recall 6 dream fragments last night, which I'm pretty proud of as i usually only remember one long dream and maybe one fragment before it.
I had to actually keep setting alarms so i could journal so im really tired now.... But REM rebound tonight, awwww yeah!


Failed my WBTB WILD attempt, just completely lost consciousness again - dammit! 

Heres my dreams from last night Dream fragments 

That's completing the task: Recall 6 dreams or fragments in one night.
Phew, actually got it done!*

----------


## hashmash89

Dude, awesome job getting 6 recalled! The mosh pit one cracked me up! 

Too bad about the WBTB. Good luck with those REM rebounds though, should make for some nice lucids  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Lol, no lucids unfortunately, most likely due to the fact I got REALLY baked before bed, also killed my recall. Though I remember a fragment where I was riding round on a motorbike but I kept stalling it =P

Attempted another WILD this morning, got as far as SP again, my ears were filled with a buzzing noise, and my mouth started twitching, which was weird... But a couple of seconds (10-15) after it started, it faded and i remained laying there, awake. GUTTED. but i think im really close now.*

----------


## hashmash89

Awesome job getting to sp again, you should be WILDing in no time! 

Also good job getting a frag despite being so stoned. Its a bit harder to remember dreams when high but if you can they are usually pretty sweet! My dreams are usually out of this world if im still high when i have them. Unfortunately that also makes them harder to remember because i have no reference for what just happened  :tongue2: 

Keep up the WILD attempts man, looks to be a good technique for you!

EDIT: Btw i am loving your new sig

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


EDIT: Btw i am loving your new sig



Haha thanks man, i wish i wasnt so obsessed with purple, then itd be easier on the eyes!

Hopefully we will all nail WILD'ing soon (you, me, sydney and the rest of the class) i just want that feeling of entering a dream consciously i bet it feels awesome!!!*

----------


## hashmash89

Haha its easy enough on my eyes, but im a big purple fan too  ::D:  

Yeah i bet its pretty amazing to go straight into a dream like that, if everyone keeps practicing, its bound to happen!

----------


## Sydney

Purple is so epic!  :smiley: 
The only reason I really wanted to WILD is because I wanted to enter a dream consciously just to see how it feels too! Also because I wanted to have them at will ^^ I think this'll be a heck of a lotta fun once we got it mastered!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Haha a class of purple lovers! Awesome! =]. 

Didn't recall any dreams last night and I didn't sleep very well either, hopefully I'll get some REM rebound tonight to work with xD. Forgot to set my alarm so I didn't try WILD. will give it a go tonight!*

----------


## Matte87

I'm so proud of you nito!  ::D:  Read all your dreams, and congratulations on getting 5 lucids down, aswell as all the tasks set for this week  :smiley:  I laughed at the dragon punching dream, and I can relate to the flying while lucid, I almost always wake up when I fly. What I've found out though, is to keep myself in the dream I have to focus on something while I fly, or fly really low. The few times I've tried flying over long distances, I have always woken up because the landscape changes too fast. Oh well, keep up the good work man!  :smiley: 

Also, too bad you didn't land man haha. The feeling of smacking into the ground is very cool. Respect for doing that task even though you're afraid of heights. +1.

----------


## nito89

*Haha! Thanks Matte. My current dream goal is just to master flying. I think your right about it being that i dont focus on anything... When i try to fly im not watching the landscape just looking where i wanna go but not really putting much thought into it. I'll get it soon!

Yeah that was the scariest thing i've willingly done in a lucid and probably why i had to keep RC'ing to make sure before i did it, lol!!*

----------


## nito89

*Forgot to post my dream from last night... Here it is Clickey

Tried a WILD an failed, but im ON it tonight.*

----------


## Sydney

Same here. TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Sydney


Same here. TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT.



In the end i was far too tired and just rolled over =[... But TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!!! =P lol*

----------


## Matte87

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Water slide dreams! Badass, i get those sometimes too. Good luck tonight man!

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


Water slide dreams! Badass, i get those sometimes too. Good luck tonight man!



Haha yeah, water slides are EPIC!!

Tried a WBTB WILD last night, it didnt really work, i think i entered SP THEN lost consciousness, which is a new low for me. Im gonna stop attempting WILD's every night and move onto DEILDS every night instead and use WILD as a treat =P.

I had an absolute MAMMOTH dream last night though, even for me. Here it is. Dorm room... And weird hotel
Its a bit of a read though*

----------


## Sydney

Well that's good.  :wink2:  Moving on to another tech for a while will help you experiment on which one works best for you.  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Hehe thats the plan anyway, hopefully it'll work sydney 

I only remember a dream fragment, it was quite cool though, it was me, matte, sydney and ludo on tinychat just talking about our dreams etc.
It was quite fun.

- don't remember much else as i was pretty drunk.... Thanks matte  Haha.*

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha. That's cool  :tongue2:  I wish I could get on chat ever; but when you guys have chat is when I have school. :/

----------


## nito89

*It was a weird fragment though, cause you were both on webcam and i've never seen a pic of either of you. If i remember correctly you were blonde with blue eyes and ludo had black hair and dark eyes.... Its amazing how the mind can just be like "yeah this is what they look like. Here you go" lol*

----------


## Matte87

Haha a dream about what went on last night. Cool! Also, no problemo haha  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

That is soo weird Nito because..I DO have blonde hair and blue eyes O.O
that is sooo cool hahahaha.

----------


## nito89

*Haha 10 points to my brain, woo!*

----------


## nito89

*OK so last night my recall sucked, although i think it was more the fact that when I woke up in the night I just couldnt be arsed to write in my DJ *holds wrists out for matte to slap*

Im getting really lazy with my DJ again so I need to make sure im journaling whenever possible.

I still have some memories of the dream i had 2 fragments, one where there was some sort of wedding and before the wedding i remember playing with a puppy.

The second one i enter a kind of game where there are loads of zombies, and am told that once i gather all of the zombies to a certain place they will all explode. I remember stealing a motorbike and riding round really fast and doing flips and stuff.... SHOULD have got lucid at this point as i cant ride a bike and if i attempted this id probably die ... 

Ill be better tonight i promise, also gonna use some auto-suggestion to get me to wake up and not move so i can get some DEILD's.*

----------


## Matte87

*Slaps nito over the wrists with a ruler and holds his own wrists up for a slapping* I've been slacking alot lately aswell, I used to go through several papers a week but now I write down my dreams perhaps 3 days a week. Cool dream!

----------


## Sydney

Yes cool dreams.  :smiley:  I think I should try some autosuggestion as well... since DEILDs haven't really been working for me lately. Tonight I'm going to try to set a couple of alarms (maybe 5) every 45 minutes just in case I move/don't hear the alarm the first time.

----------


## nito89

*Ok, recall spiked again last night. remember 2 dreams, one long, other kind of short but they're both kinda intriguing.

Joining the Mafia and meeting with Rasp & Arch

Gonna try a WBTB 6 hours after sleep tonight so's i can WILD, wish me luck.*

----------


## Crow360

Good luck with you WILD attempts! When I get done with the actual tasks of weeks 6-7 I will also be trying to WILD. Hopefully one of will have some luck with it.

----------


## Sydney

Good luck! I'm WILDing tonight as well! We got this!  :tongue2:

----------


## hashmash89

Nice dreams yesterday nito! That mafia one was so badass, i like how at the end he gives you a pistol to escort his wife, seems like a scene from a movie or something. Also awesome recall on that one, so much detail  ::D:  The other one was cool too, thats cool it made you high in the dream, for some reason when i smoke in dreams it rarely makes me feel high... Good stuff nito! Good luck with the WILDing!

----------


## Matte87

Man that sounds like a very cool movie, nice mafia dream  :smiley:  Great recall, what it might have been is two dreams that felt like one. If you end up in darkness or close to it, I think the dream is about to change. If you still know what's going on though, the brain continues on the dream you just had.

Will you attend chat tomorrow? Can you play magic if you will?

----------


## nito89

*Yeah ill be on chat tomorro... And i can play magic... I borrowed a black deck from my friend to play with!*

----------


## nito89

*Ok heres 2 of my dreams that i remember from last night Clickey clickey

I was gonna attempt a WILD, but i failed my WBTB, too tired lol.*

----------


## Crow360

Those dreams sounded pretty cool. I like the end of the first one with the monk and the guy. Anyways, hope you have better luck with your WBTB the next time you try it!

----------


## nito89

*Had a very long, vivid and 18+ dream last night, which in all honesty i dont feel like posting. But it was AWESOME  and also had about 5 FA's.
I got lucid at one point but not for long as i had a FA shortly after and it was a pretty embarrassing situation. Found myself waking up naked in a neighbours garden so obv my first thought was " GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!" doing a WBTB tonight though and not smoking or drinking.... Which will be a first. DEDICATION  haha*

----------


## hashmash89

Those dreams from yesterday were badass! LOL about the metal shard thing, and it must've been pretty sweet to smoke a blunt with andy samberg! I lold so hard when he rolled down the window, just the way i imagined it, funny stuff. 

Good job getting lucid last night and im sure you enjoyed the 18plusser  :tongue2:  crazy fas though

Good luck tonight man!

----------


## Sydney

Awesome job!  :smiley:  I love having those long, vivid dreams hahaha

----------


## nito89

*Had this dream last night Clickey
Non-lucid which annoyed me. I'll be spending the day visualising. ITS HAPPENING!
Gonna hit the hay nice and early tonight, do a WBTB, sorted!*

----------


## Sydney

It's awesome that you're so committed to it Nito  ::D: 
Wish I had that kind of willpower.. haha.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Sydney


It's awesome that you're so committed to it Nito 
Wish I had that kind of willpower.. haha.



In all honesty i said that last night and still went to bed at 1:45am.... So my willpower actually sucks 
But ima try mi damned hardest!*

----------


## nito89

*Recall was great from last night.... recalled 5 full dreams, they are safely in my journal. I was going to post them but none of them are really exciting at all so don't see the point lol 

Became lucid for all of about 10 seconds in the late morning... It was unfortunate, as i think i was just nearing the end of my rem cycle. I remember being in bed then looking at a clock and it displaying 11:15.... Looking again then it says 11:36.... Then back again and it  read 11:16. So i was like woop im lucid, but i couldn't move and my eyes started to close... I wrenched my eyes open but ended up opening my real eyes.... Gutted.
Didnt manage a WBTB this morn because my damned alarm never went off 

BUT, i noticed last night i was waking up at the end of each REM cycle... Which is great news to me, so i hope to get in  DEILD or two*

----------


## Matte87

Cool Nito!  :smiley:  Yeah if they're not exciting at all, best not write them down  :tongue2:  Actually I do the same nowadays. Can't be bothered to write down a fragment or two. Very nice on recalling 5 full dreams, that's alot of recall. 

Sucky about the LD ending, that's happened to me a few times. After an insanely long dream I get lucid then wake up. 

You gonna try DEILD out properly? Keep it up!

----------


## nito89

*Yeah im gonna be hardcore MILD + DEILD now.... Still gonna WBTB but ill be attempting MILD, if i manage to WILD, yay. If not. Dont care*

----------


## Sydney

That's awesome Nito  :tongue2:  Cool that you woke up after each of your REM cycles.

----------


## nito89

*Hehe thanks sydney!


Ok no luck last night really, went to  bed and began my mantras, did some visualisation didnt manage to become lucid But had a very interesting dream which is now posted Here


One last day of attempting to get lucid and complete at least one task.... Im sure i can do it!*

----------


## mmoritz80

Good luck Nito!  It sounds like you're trying a lot of methods and that effort will pay off.  I'm sure you'll make your goals  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah good luck man! I don't want to be the only one who completed the "Do a good and evil deed." And that dream was so cool! I feel like kicking some stormtrooper ass in my next lucid. The force style telekinesis is so sweet...

Chat tomorrow at 20.00 GMT+2. Be there if you can!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Darn! Can't believe tomorrow's Thursday. I haven't even completed the normal task yet  :Sad:  But tonight's the night, I'm catchin that WILD!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Last night had a mini lucid at the very end of a dream... Managed to get the task of: make the dream brighter done. Didnt manage anything else though  i woke up shortly after.

Heres the dream Clickey clickey*

----------


## Matte87

Cool that you managed to complete the task in that short amount of time. Good job! *** for you!

----------


## hashmash89

Dude! That star wars dream was badass! I wanna do that in a lucid someday, so awesome  ::D:  The gladiator one was crazy, pretty funny that you tried to be cool with them...too bad they didnt listen  :tongue2:

----------


## nito89

*Yeah i wanna do that in a lucid too. It'd be way more epic.

I haven't updated in a few days but thats just cause my dreams have been pretty boring and iv'e had no lucids. Dont worry, im not in-active just dont  see the point in making you all read my boring dreams . Im writing them down in my journal though  just not online.

I was wasted on friday night so  no dreams recalled. Its going to be a messy night tonight too, as its a friends birthday. But ill see what i can remember  haha.*

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha. Good luck.  :wink2:

----------


## nito89

*Brief lucidity this morning.... I was driving a car in my dream and did a RC... Pulled the car over got out. Tried to run then fly but i couldnt run properly.  i guess i rushed off to quick and the dream was unstable. 

Im on it tonight.*

----------


## Sydney

Goooood luck! ^-^
And gratz on lucidity last night! I never seem to have DILDs anymore, but I'm working on it.

----------


## hashmash89

Nice random lucid! Good luck dude!

----------


## Matte87

Yeah good luck! Small lucids here and there keep us going.

----------


## nito89

*Been pretty inactive recently....
Its just cause my friend broke up with her bf so I've been going over most nights. This weekend was pretty much just a booze cruise. Should be sober tonight and hopefully have a nice vivid dream, didnt sleep much last night so im hoping for the good old REM rebound.

My recall has been absolutely shocking... But i dont think ive been sober going to bed once since the last time i posted  Naughty i know!!
Gonna get visualising and RC'ing today so hopefully ill crack in a lucid tonight*

----------


## Matte87

Good luck man! Real life > Dream World. Or is it the other way around?  :wink2:

----------


## nito89

*Lol... Maybe, if i ever get lucid often ill be definitely choosing dreams over reality*

----------


## Sydney

hahaha I totally agree. Man, it seems so much better in the dream world than the real world. :/ If only we could all be in the dream world as often/as long as we chose.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Sydney


hahaha I totally agree. Man, it seems so much better in the dream world than the real world. :/ If only we could all be in the dream world as often/as long as we chose.



Hell yes! Btw sydney it seems the fat guys from your dreams have now begun their assault on me, im not happy 

Ok i remember 3 dreams last night (just shows what i can do if i put my mind to it, especially from having NO recall at all)

Here are the dreams Clickey

Also attempted a WILD, got as far as hearing weird laughter again and think i got too excited, woke up!*

----------


## Matte87

Heavy dreams man  :smiley:  Atleast they're entertaining, but I can feel a lucid coming up. Perhaps tonight?  :wink2:  Too bad you woke up.

----------


## nito89

*Hopefully Matte... Im itching for a lucid.... ITCHING!!!*

----------


## Sydney

Nice try on WILD! Oh hahaha. That's not good. Maybe it's contagious  ::D: 
The weird laughter makes me think of the Joker or It the clown.. I don't know why. D:

----------


## nito89

*Didnt sleep very well last night, just a bit stressed out. I remember a dream where i was shooting up aliens on a baron planet. Which was cool but i dont remember much of it.

Need to get lucid tonight.*

----------


## nito89

*OK, so last night i got lucid, not for very long. I also had the LONGEST dream i've ever had... And i punched a DC in the face and asked a question. WOOP!!
So thats some tasks done at least.

I will edit this post later when i have typed up the entry from my DJ..... Which is 5 and a half sides of a4 paper long -.- 

I wanna go out and enjoy the sun for now so ill add it in tonight . Good luck reading this incoming wall of text!!!*

----------


## mmoritz80

Grats on the lucid and getting so many tasks done!

----------


## Matte87

That's great nito! Nice  :smiley:  Can't wait to read the lucid part  :tongue2:

----------


## nito89

*Heres the dream.... CLICK

Also i cant figure  out how to edit it... If you could matte, get rid of the second spoiler... Dno what i did there. so thats Have a long dream and punch a DC and ask a question done.*

----------


## Matte87

Very nice man  :smiley:  I tried removing it but nothing looks weird in your entry haha. No idea how it got there  :tongue2:  *** and *** for you my friend!

----------


## nito89

*not much recalled from last night, but suffice to say i was VERY stoned. Just 2 different fragments.

Im in a house with various different people i know, i get up and start to get ready to leave, find my trainers by the sofa, but someone has been sick in them. Im not very pleased at all.

Another fragment, i am outside rock city in my car, there is a giant guy looking angry at me, i try to run hum over and then am speeding around town trying to get away from him.

Hoping for better recall tonight. See you on chat!*

----------


## Matte87

Just read your entire dream and it was freaking epic!

----------


## nito89

*Thanks man, the sword fight when I got lucid was my favourite bit.*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah it was awesome. Only had one lucid in which I was fighting or bullied in before I realised I was dreaming. Awesome feeling  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Yeah you really feel the shift of power, i actually enjoyed the feeling of their swords hitting me. And their faces. was like "ha screwwwww you!"*

----------


## nito89

*Not been sleeping so well, only had a fragment of last night....

I have two lightsabers and am running around using force powers, again, i was in what was sort of a cross between my old school and a spaceship, at one point i ran into a hall that housed a predatorian (mix between a queen alien and a predator) i summoned a storm of  lighting and owned it. It was like i was playing a game whilst in a game... If that makes sense? I was running around fighting but was also consciously pressing action buttons etc. Was kind of cool.

Hopefully ill sleep better tonight!*

----------


## Matte87

That's actually one form of dream control. You associate doing certain impossible things with a video game. If you play a game in whcih you press the button "Shift" to start flying, your brain will associate that finger movement with that particular super power. Never tried it before, but next time I'm doing telekinesis, I'm going to grab something and click with my right middle finger. That's how I pick stuff up in HL2 with the physics gun  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Didnt sleep that well again last night, i think it was cause i was a little nervous about my job interview which was today (i aced it btw ) had 2 dreams that i recalled and scribbled down but they weren't very  exciting so i wont bore you with them. Gonna do a proper wbtb tonight, see if i can catch that lucid... Prepare to give me many *'s!*

----------


## nito89

*Had a really long dream last night, and guess what!? I also finally got a DEILD!! 

Really happy, unfortunately my house mates woke me shortly after i entered my dream but it was cool, i finally transitioned into a dream from SP... *punches air* awww right!!

Really weird HH though during my SP. My teeth were loose and falling out and i could hear weird noises, i just accepted them and tried to concentrate and the noises getting louder and teeth get more loose and fall out and it worked, i entered a dream shortly after!
The dream was boring and not much happened so i wont post it.

Also looking forward to chat*

----------


## nito89

*Well its 4:10AM and im just about going to bed. Gonna be some crazy REM rebound tomorrow!!!*

----------


## nito89

*Heres a short dream from last night, kind of annoyed i didnt get lucid at seeing Raspberry but oh well. Heres to REM rebound!!!

click!*

----------


## Matte87

A short dream even though you didn't sleep much is always something  :smiley:  I don't think I will be able to do the REM rebound task for a while haha. I need my beauty sleep to not want to "accidentally" cut myself with a saw or something at work  :tongue2:  Good luck man, I hope you get lucid!

----------


## Sydney

I totally agree with you Matte LOL. I must just try to do the REM rebound Friday night ^-^
Oh well, yeah, at least you got a dream!
Keep it up Nito the Wise!  :wink2:

----------


## nito89

*My dreams last night were REALLY vivid, it was crazy. I remember 3 in total. Here they are CLICK!

Guess you can * me for the basic task, ill get on the other tasks ASAP!!*

----------


## Matte87

Nice dreams man  :smiley:  You good sir, are starred!

----------


## nito89

*Ok heres my dreams from last night Click

I almost had a WILD today, i woke up about 10:50am, thought "no way am i getting up yet i wanna be lazy" i rolled from my side to on my back and tried out a WILD. After about 10-15 min i suddenly felt like something was going to happen and BAM. HH, i felt the vibrations and i heard a mans voice, i concentrated on it to make it louder, the voice starts to form coherent sentences, he is talking about playing with a band but shitting himself - i dno it was weird. But i also started to feel a sliding sensation, like i was moving in my bed to the right. It got quicker and quicker but i never reached the end. After a few mins i decided to sit up, thinking i would be in a dream, but unfortunately i wasn't ready yet. Tomorrow morning ima try again!!*

----------


## Matte87

Ah close man!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Nice Nito! You were so close!
Your so lucky because you can get into SP really fast  :smiley:  On my first WILD, it took me about 30-40 minutes tops.

----------


## nito89

*Had a short lucid this morning, was pretty cool. Walking onto my grandmothers drive, got a bit suspicious, nose plugged RC, i can breathe, i start rubbing my hands together and feeling textures, im next to a wall, im rubbing my hand on it and i stop what im doing and look at the wall for a second, i proceed to push both of my thumbs through the wall. I keep chanting to myself "im dreaming" whilst rubbing my hands, i try to summon a door by turning round and expecting it  but i dont think i put enough thought into it, started to get frustrated and woke up. lol.

Still though, a nice dryspell breaker!*

----------


## Matte87

Yay! Nice to get lucid man, did you manage to push them into the wall? How did it feel?  :smiley:  Keep it up!

----------


## nito89

*Yeah both my thumbs went through, it kind of made a small ripple and felt really cold!*

----------


## Matte87

Sounds awesome  :smiley:  Just thought of how that dream could have gone from cool to scary like hell. Someone trying to pull you in, that would be so cool  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Matte87


Sounds awesome  Just thought of how that dream could have gone from cool to scary like hell. Someone trying to pull you in, that would be so cool 



Bro dont say that :O im never putting my hands through things again 

Haha i kid!*

----------


## nito89

*I'm back from my holidaaaaay! It was pretty sweet. Whilst there my recall dipped hugely. Although i managed a few lucids and in one had a possible dream guide encounter. It was really exciting .*

----------


## Matte87

Hey man! *Kicks memory in the shin* I had completely forgot that you were going away. Was wondering where you were  :tongue2:  Nice man! You have to write them down for me to read. I take it you achieved the "Summon something extraordinary" task?  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*I never thought about it like that :O I guess i did. ill copy it up later*

----------


## nito89

*Click for dream

^ thats my possible DG encounter, also with a weird twist. Which actually freaked me out a fair amount.

It would be great if anyone has any thoughts as to why my subconscious hinted at my friend and was right, i have her on facebook but havent seen her profile in so long, i had no idea what she was up to. i think i have seen a photo of her looking thin, maybe it was spurred on by that.*

----------


## Matte87

Damn that's freaky. Amazing! But still, freaky. What an awesome dream man. Gj finding your DG!

----------


## Sydney

I loved your DG encounter dream! That is awesome that that was a coincidence.. well I mean not for her.. its just cool how that happened.  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*I decided i would only post when i had my next lucid, well, finally i got it! 

Here it is CLICK

Didnt have much control in this lucid and i dont think i was 100% aware, kinda foggy, but it was fun none the less*

----------


## Matte87

Haha awesome dream man  :smiley:  Having a sword fight with your mom lol.

----------


## Sydney

Oh I thought you had left us! Nice dream, Nito ^^

----------


## nito89

*i wont leave, i just had a dry spell*

----------


## nito89

*Lucid - 07/12/2011 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

^ my lucid from last night, was pree cool.*

----------


## Sydney

Nice lucid! Really cool thing you used there with your hand - almost like the force  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Less SwTor and more LD'ing  :wink2:  You're in Team Orange with MissLucy, check out the competitions thread to see the new rules. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Matte87


Less SwTor and more LD'ing  You're in Team Orange with MissLucy, check out the competitions thread to see the new rules. Keep on dreaming!



Haha sorry man  that game is like crack or something, i can barely pull myself away.

Heres the link to my LD from last night anyway!  Lucid fight, Team task and an FA

Read it man, your in it*

----------


## Matte87

Like I said before, pure awesomeness!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Wow - i Haven't posted in here for a LONG time!!!
Well here goes.

Heres my lucid and non lucid dreams from last night.
Click for dream

My recall has really gone down . Need to build it up to its former glory!!!*

----------


## Sydney

Good job on your lucid!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

My tasklist. 1: Find you, 2: Use Telekinesis, 3: Manipulate Fire. Let's get it on! Training time man.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Sydney


Good job on your lucid! 



Thanks sydney! I've missed you! Although im quite looking forward to kicking your butt in the comp =P. Hehe.







 Originally Posted by Matte87


My tasklist. 1: Find you, 2: Use Telekinesis, 3: Manipulate Fire. Let's get it on! Training time man.



Sweeeeeet! Im gonna fight you and lookout for 2 hooded figures, so we can take those guys DOWN!*

----------


## Sydney

> Thanks sydney! I've missed you! Although im quite looking forward to kicking your butt in the comp =P. Hehe.



Haha I've missed you too! Oh really? We'll see about that!  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Not posted on this in a LONG time!
Had my first lucid experience in a while. I've had a couple of none lucids recently and started to suspect that I'm dreaming for various reasons, but have been Immedietly distracted by the plot so haven't managed to RC. Well last night I suspected it was a dream and nose plugged RC'd. Well I was dreaming but I think because it's been so long I woke up shortly afterwards. Annoying but it means I'm close =].*

----------


## Sydney

welcome back!  ::D: 
Yay! Good for you! ^^ I think I'm going through a really long dry spell right now lol.

----------


## nito89

*Hehe, good to see you Sydney, we can always help eachother out! 
Hope you're well.*

----------


## Matte87

I didn't realise that it had been so long since you updated your workbook. Nice to hear you're getting lucid again, even though it was short it's still something.

----------


## Sydney

You're right!
Hope you are too, and good luck with your lucids.  :smiley:

----------

